# The "Lets-get-dizzy-and-spin-out-of-control!" Thread!



## Trip (Dec 23, 2001)

We're going to make up a story. Each new post brings on new adventure, mystery, and love?! Here's the rules:

Herve must like this
Post 1 (READ ONE) word ONLY!
Cannot post "End" or "Quit"
No Adult Funnies, unless you really can't help it (get help.)

I'll start:

Once


----------



## sithious (Dec 23, 2001)

upon


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 23, 2001)

a


----------



## edX (Dec 24, 2001)

thyme


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 24, 2001)

... and informatics are going nuts!


----------



## sithious (Dec 24, 2001)

(no, no, no, herve, you've got it wrong. *one word only*. why are you up so early anyway?) 

my next word:

herve


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 24, 2001)

writes


----------



## sithious (Dec 24, 2001)

(... er, once upon a thyme herve NUTS ? *lol*)  happy christmas everyone!


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 24, 2001)

Disappointing by Sabam.be
just now very cheap
but can now be E
______________________


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 24, 2001)

(Change in the game's rules   -- a small sentense of no more than 8 words)

what the heck is herve on?


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 24, 2001)

COMPUTER


----------



## RacerX (Dec 24, 2001)




----------



## FaRuvius (Dec 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK_
> *what the heck is hervé on?*
> 
> 
> ...




WOW.  Hervé, that is your BEST reply EVER. 

heehee.

 

FaRuvius


----------



## edX (Dec 24, 2001)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts computer...

was

(herve nuts is now a proper name)


----------



## FaRuvius (Dec 24, 2001)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts computer was...


TALKING



 

FaRuvius


----------



## Trip (Dec 24, 2001)

trash


----------



## edX (Dec 25, 2001)

but


----------



## sithious (Dec 25, 2001)

nobody


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 25, 2001)

www.brainmania.com


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 25, 2001)

Huh?


----------



## edX (Dec 25, 2001)

envisioned


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 25, 2001)

English


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 25, 2001)

cacophonisms


----------



## edX (Dec 26, 2001)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms...

decorating


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 26, 2001)

the


----------



## Matrix Agent (Dec 26, 2001)

sister

(herve has a wonderful portrait of her somewhere....)


----------



## Siq (Dec 26, 2001)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister...

antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 26, 2001)

dutch-speaking


----------



## edX (Dec 26, 2001)

near


----------



## blb (Dec 26, 2001)

sighted


----------



## Trip (Dec 27, 2001)

dip-wads


----------



## edX (Dec 27, 2001)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads... 



with


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 27, 2001)

long


----------



## edX (Dec 28, 2001)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts _classic_computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads with long

fingernails


(sorry racerx, somehow we missed your all important contribution back there - it won't happen again )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 28, 2001)

drinking


----------



## blb (Dec 28, 2001)

copious


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 28, 2001)

amounts


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 28, 2001)

of


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 29, 2001)

a


----------



## edX (Dec 29, 2001)

bottled


----------



## zaza (Dec 29, 2001)

message


----------



## Siq (Dec 29, 2001)

, ommitting

(yes the comma counts as part of my "word")


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 29, 2001)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts classiccomputer was talking trash but nobody envisioned
                    english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near
                    sighted dip-wads with long fingernails drinking copious amounts of a bottled message, ommiting

grammatically


----------



## Siq (Dec 29, 2001)

several


----------



## edX (Dec 29, 2001)

performance


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 29, 2001)

enhancing


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 29, 2001)

thingamajigs


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 30, 2001)

heartbreaking


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2001)

as


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 30, 2001)

typing


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 30, 2001)

nice-looking


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2002)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts classic computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads with long fingernails drinking copious amounts of a bottled message, ommiting grammatically several performance enhancing thingamajigs heartbreaking as typing nice-looking 


commas,


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 2, 2002)

dang-diddly-flandering


----------



## edX (Jan 8, 2002)

and


----------



## Jadey (Feb 7, 2002)

If you put enough monkeys in front of enough keyboards....


----------



## twyg (Feb 7, 2002)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts classic computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads with long fingernails drinking copious amounts of a bottled message, ommiting grammatically several performance enhancing thingamajigs heartbreaking as typing nice-looking
commas dang-didley-flandering and ...

monkeying


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 7, 2002)

prosthetic butts


----------



## Tigger (Feb 7, 2002)

around.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 7, 2002)

Anyway...


----------



## Tigger (Feb 7, 2002)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts classic computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads with long fingernails drinking copious amounts of a bottled message, ommiting grammatically several performance enhancing thingamajigs heartbreaking as typing nice-looking 
commas dang-didley-flandering and monkeying prosthetic butts around.
Anyway, ...

this


----------



## Cyan (Feb 7, 2002)

professor


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

blatantly


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 7, 2002)

misunderstood


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 7, 2002)

belched


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

as


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 7, 2002)

obliterated


----------



## Jadey (Feb 12, 2002)

everything.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

in


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts classic computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads with long fingernails drinking copious amounts of a bottled message, ommiting grammatically several performance enhancing thingamajigs heartbreaking as typing nice-looking 
commas dang-didley-flandering and monkeying prosthetic butts around. 
Anyway, this professor blantantly misunderstood belched as obliterated everything. In..

keeping


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2002)

infested


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

warmongers


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2002)

very


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

cold


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

I


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2002)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts classic computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads with long fingernails drinking copious amounts of a bottled message, ommiting grammatically several performance enhancing thingamajigs heartbreaking as typing nice-looking 
commas dang-didley-flandering and monkeying prosthetic butts around. 
Anyway, this professor blantantly misunderstood belched as obliterated everything. In keeping infested warmongers very cold, I...

managed


----------



## tismey (Feb 13, 2002)

numerous


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

spanish


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

kitty-kats


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

with


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

nice


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

, big


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

, puffy (lol )


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

kidneys


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

that


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 13, 2002)

oozed


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

and


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 13, 2002)

released


----------



## blb (Feb 13, 2002)

toxic


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

perfumes


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 13, 2002)

while


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

going


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

crazy


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

with


----------



## Tigger (Feb 13, 2002)

his


----------



## Jadey (Feb 13, 2002)

ultrainstantaneous


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

dog-leash


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 13, 2002)

clad


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

, the turtle  (Sorry for two words but.... So clad is the name of the turtle! )


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2002)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts classic computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads with long fingernails drinking copious amounts of a bottled message, ommiting grammatically several performance enhancing thingamajigs heartbreaking as typing nice-looking commas dang-didley-flandering and monkeying prosthetic butts around. 
Anyway, this professor blantantly misunderstood belched as obliterated everything. In keeping infested warmongers very cold I managed numerous spanish kitty-kats with nice, big, puffy kidneys that oozed and released toxic perfumes while going crazy with his ultrainstantaneous dog-leash clad turtle ...


named

sorry alexandert, but you were not following gramatical syntax AND you cheated using 2 words. so i edited but if you are quick, you can still name the turtle. (clad is a verb - verbs are not names)


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 14, 2002)

(censored) you, Ed! 

Eddy


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

postponed


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 14, 2002)

supercalifragilisticexpialigoric


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2002)

growing


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 14, 2002)

Tetrahydrocanabinol


----------



## Tigger (Feb 14, 2002)

once upon a thyme, herve nuts classic computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads with long fingernails drinking copious amounts of a bottled message, ommiting grammatically several performance enhancing thingamajigs heartbreaking as typing nice-looking commas dang-didley-flandering and monkeying prosthetic butts around. 
Anyway, this professor blantantly misunderstood belched as obliterated everything. In keeping infested warmongers very cold I managed numerous spanish kitty-kats with nice, big, puffy kidneys that oozed and released toxic perfumes while going crazy with his ultrainstantaneous dog-leash clad turtle named Eddy postponed supercalifragilisticexpialigoric growing Tetrahydrocanabinol...

in


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

Boston


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 14, 2002)

teaparty


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

costumes


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

made


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 14, 2002)

me


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

horny


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

and


----------



## Tigger (Feb 14, 2002)

mightily


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

elevated


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

my


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

scrodem?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

until

(this might be getting out of hand! [no pun intended])


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

police


----------



## mailseth (Feb 15, 2002)

didn't


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 16, 2002)

shoot


----------



## sithious (Feb 16, 2002)

innocent


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

poodles


----------



## sithious (Feb 16, 2002)

and


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 16, 2002)

unemloyed


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

bumms

(side note: alex please remove this from your signature, its too long!)


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 16, 2002)

Don't be afraid Ak there is a 10000 characters limit!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 16, 2002)

named


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 16, 2002)

manicDVLN


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 16, 2002)

knockers


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 16, 2002)

knickknacksnabbeldikickback 

A big (censored) (censored) you to all of you who thought my sign. was too long!
Didn't get it? Go to the cus-thread and you will see an uncensored version of this! Totally free of charge!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 16, 2002)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanicconiosis

(look it up, its real)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 16, 2002)

Floccipoccinihilipilification 

(its real too)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

SMILES is supposed to be the longest word in the dictionary because "there's a mile between the two S's."


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 16, 2002)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!
     



(I want a sarcasm smilie!!!)

Oh yeah my word:

...(smiles) with

My word with! The smile comes from nummi!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

everybody smiles for miles.  



wow... that is stupid as all hell... time to shut-up.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 17, 2002)

I think it will soon be time to get a new Account, Nummi! 
What will you call it??? Nummi_G5???  

sarcasm


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

Nummi damn you1 you screwed up teh story 

 --- ok disregard nummi's posts and start from that ultra long word by unlearned


----------



## Tigger (Feb 17, 2002)

Repeat from start:

once upon a thyme, herve nuts classic computer was talking trash but nobody envisioned english cacophonisms decorating the sister antidisestablishmentarianism dutch-speaking near sighted dip-wads with long fingernails drinking copious amounts of a bottled message, ommiting grammatically several performance enhancing thingamajigs heartbreaking as typing nice-looking commas dang-didley-flandering and monkeying prosthetic butts around. 
Anyway, this professor blantantly misunderstood belched as obliterated everything. In keeping infested warmongers very cold I managed numerous spanish kitty-kats with nice, big, puffy kidneys that oozed and released toxic perfumes while going crazy with his ultrainstantaneous dog-leash clad turtle named Eddy postponed supercalifragilisticexpialigoric growing Tetrahydrocanabinol in Boston teaparty costumes made me horny and mightily elevated my scrodem until police didn't shoot innocent poodles and unemloyed bumms named manicDVLN knockers knickknacksnabbeldikickback Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanicconiosis Floccipoccinihilipilification...

luxury jacht.  (Note: Yes, that is all the name )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

crashed


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

upside


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 18, 2002)

down


----------



## ulrik (Feb 19, 2002)

into


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

REVENGE!


----------



## scott (Feb 20, 2002)

trichinosis


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

.       NEW SENTENCE PLEASE!


----------



## Jadey (Feb 20, 2002)

Afterwards,


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 20, 2002)

BETRAYAL!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

smacked


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 21, 2002)

my


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

(you gave me this one)

dong

(substitute wang, cock, penis, man junk, etc...)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

next to


----------



## Tigger (Feb 21, 2002)

three


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

irish


----------



## Tigger (Feb 21, 2002)

coffeemugs


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

while


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

fornicating

(is that how you spell it?)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

(all you can think of is sex, LTM!)

Pamela


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Anderson

(why couldn't you just finish the name?)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

and


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Kaylee

D   this is my last one for today... I swear )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

"Kaylee"


STOP THE WORLD RIGHT NOW, FOR JUST ONE MINUTE.  forget that last post by LTM!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 22, 2002)

Sonic     (the animal! What is it? a headchock???  )


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

DEAD!

(sonic is a hedgehog)


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 22, 2002)

Forget that last post by LTM
"bird"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

fly


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

over


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

unusually


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 23, 2002)

amplitudinous


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

terestrial


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 24, 2002)

Aliens


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

while


----------



## ulrik (Feb 26, 2002)

your momma


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

makes


----------



## Tigger (Feb 27, 2002)

hardly


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

any


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 27, 2002)

dead


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 27, 2002)

cockatiels


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

plumping


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 27, 2002)

out


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 27, 2002)

of


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 27, 2002)

a


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

troll, that (introducing a dependent clause here )


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 27, 2002)

brominated


----------



## Trip (Feb 27, 2002)

gerbals


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

which  (what the hack are gerbals    )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 28, 2002)

ate (gerbals are little mouse like rodents)


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

peecees


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 28, 2002)

that


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

were


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 28, 2002)

different


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 28, 2002)

Sovereigns


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2002)

that


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

washes


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2002)

cars


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

of


----------



## scott (Mar 15, 2002)

diplomats


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 16, 2002)

righteous hygiene


----------



## ksuther (Mar 16, 2002)

causes

(wow, this is really silly. anyone wanna bother to post all of these in one big sentence?


----------



## Trip (Mar 16, 2002)

dierhea (sp?)


----------



## dlookus (Mar 16, 2002)

withdrawl


----------



## Trip (Mar 16, 2002)

because


----------



## ksuther (Mar 16, 2002)

Hervé


----------



## Trip (Mar 16, 2002)

ate


----------



## ksuther (Mar 16, 2002)

a large
("a" doesn't count as a word )


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 16, 2002)

c


----------



## ksuther (Mar 16, 2002)

bah hervé, you made yourself eat a large "c"! You bad boy, you're gonna be sick for a week?

Going on, word:
resulting


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 16, 2002)

AC/DC


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 16, 2002)

electricity


----------



## dlookus (Mar 16, 2002)

abreviated


----------



## googolplex (Mar 16, 2002)

(wtf?)


----------



## dlookus (Mar 16, 2002)

asks


----------



## ksuther (Mar 16, 2002)

stands for


----------



## vic (Mar 16, 2002)

speacking about herve, nuts and computers this sould make any mac addicts - pun intended's day! http://wired.com/news/photo/0,1860,50820,00.html

the MAC BONG!!! whoo hoo, this is the ULTIMATE computer! no dual ghz! this is IT!

_____________________________

scoobeedoo


----------

